# Breeding Season is getting started for me.!



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

So i finally got my birds mated up on monday after them getting sick on me and are now healthy again. I got 11 main pairs of birds together except one cock homer doesnt have a hen right now until my dad picks one for it. They will be getting straw this friday....If you see food in the picture its because they are locked into there box with there mate so they get use to that box...


Three pair of Homers
Eight pair of Classic Old Frills






(Cock without a hen picked for him right now.. Should have one for him tonight.)


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They sure are nice looking birds.

Did you ever figure out what disease they may possibly have had? 

I'm glad they are better.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> They sure are nice looking birds.
> 
> Did you ever figure out what disease they may possibly have had?
> 
> I'm glad they are better.


I asked somone who actually got me into my frills and he said to put them on neo-chlor and it should clean up the droppings. Which it did, Then i went to his farm for a week and when he dropped me off he looked into my coop and saw what the problem was my hen section didnt have a feeder and i fed them from the floor which means they would be eating there own poop a little. I got a feeder built now and they are good


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice birds. Good luck with the breeding!


----------

